# dovela de solera



## Dulcis Fusca

Hi!

I keep on working with Barcelona tube construction. Now, it seems they had a problem with the "dovela de solera". I've spoken with an Engineer and he's told me that it's the voussoir placed on the botton of the circle ("solera" in Engineering slang is "the bottom". How would you say in English?, "bottom voussoir"?
Thanks,


----------



## dairylander

What the heck is a voussoir?
Looks French.


----------



## Lynne Gleghorn Brown

Hi,
It would appear to be "springer"
http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Voussoir

Hope this helps


----------



## Dulcis Fusca

dairylander said:


> What the heck is a voussoir?
> Looks French.


 

It actually is! But that's the way you say. Here you have more information.


----------



## Dulcis Fusca

Lynne Gleghorn Brown said:


> Hi,
> It would appear to be "springer"
> http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Voussoir
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that springer is the part of the voussoir that connects to the column. "Dovela de solera" is the voussoir but on the bottom of the circle.  Does it make sense to any English speaking architect?


----------



## Lynne Gleghorn Brown

I found this
A *springer* is an architectural term for the lowest voussoir on each side of an arch. Since it is the bottom most element of the arch, it is where the arch support terminates at the responds.[1] It rests on the impost or pier of the arch, that is, the topmost part of abuttment, from which the arch arises.[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_(architecture)

I think that in Spanish is it also Known as dovela de arranque. 
But to be honest I'm not really quite sure by what you mean by "at the bottom of the circle"
Lynne


----------



## Dulcis Fusca

Lynne Gleghorn Brown said:


> I found this
> A *springer* is an architectural term for the lowest voussoir on each side of an arch. Since it is the bottom most element of the arch, it is where the arch support terminates at the responds.[1] It rests on the impost or pier of the arch, that is, the topmost part of abuttment, from which the arch arises.[2]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_(architecture)
> 
> I think that in Spanish is it also Known as dovela de arranque.
> But to be honest I'm not really quite sure by what you mean by "at the bottom of the circle"
> Lynne


 

Try to imagine that you are in a tube. A tube is a circle. The circle is made of two voussoirs (voussoir+voussoir=circle). If you stand inside the tube, the first half of the circle would be xxxxxx voussoir and the second xxxxx (dovela de solera)... it's quite complicate, especially because I'm not an engineer!


----------



## Lynne Gleghorn Brown

I get the idea. Let me think about it. I'm not an engineer either.
Lynne


----------



## Lynne Gleghorn Brown

How about "base voussoir"

http://www.eurosud-transport.asso.fr/donnees/document/Guadarrama.PDF

Do you think we're getting there?
Lynne


----------



## Dulcis Fusca

Definetely you're right!
Thanks so much!


----------



## cirrus

Este artículo de wiki lo aclara muy bien. Voussoir es sin lugar a dudas una palabra técnica y especializada que la mayoría no entendería. Springers are at the bottom of the arch, the keystone at the top.


----------

